# Datenbankzugriff auf MS-Navision



## Guest (4. Aug 2008)

Hi,

ich soll eine Anwendung schreiben, welche auf (Microsoft-) Navision-Datenbanken zugreifen soll.
Ich habe bereits die Treiber für die Datenbankverbindung gefunden und sowohl über SQL wie auch nativ eine Verbindung herstellen können. Nun muss ich mich aber für eine Sprache entscheiden, mit der ich dies implementieren will.

Meine Wahl ist auf Java gefallen, weil die Plattformunabhängigkeit von Java für dieses Programm benötigt wird.
Nun will ich wissen, ob ich mit Java die Möglichkeit habe auf einen beliebigen ODBC-Treiber zugreifen zu können. Oder muss ich dafür ein C++-Programm schreiben?

Danke für die (hoffentlich) zahlreichen Antworten

Gruß
Steev


----------



## thE_29 (4. Aug 2008)

ODBC geht via Java eigentlich problemlos.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/jdbc/getstart/bridge.doc.html

Musste Treiber zuerst laden (sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver) und dann als URL sowas zB angeben: jdbcdbc:ODBC_NAME


----------



## Steev (4. Aug 2008)

Hi thE_29,

danke für deine Antwort, ich werde das mal testen. Bei weiteren Fragen komm ich noch mal auf dich zu...

Gruß
Steev


----------

